# Gheenoe is Finished!



## georgiadrifter (Aug 17, 2009)

Ready to hunt. What has been an all-summer-long project is finally finished. I bought this 1987 'noe and B&S motor for my 17 year old..........of course I'll be using it a little. I really think the B&S motor will almost be as good as a mud motor (aircooled...so no water intake to get clogged) 

Before








After:


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 17, 2009)

looks good man


----------



## WaterfowlFreak (Aug 18, 2009)

Decent turnaround guy!  Looks good!  Lets get a pic of the back with the motor.....if you don't mind!


----------



## SHMELTON (Aug 18, 2009)

Ive got a 13 footer that I love.  I have a 6 hp motor on it, and I can get just about anywhere.  It may just take a while longer than the bigger boats.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet lookin rig you have there. How did you paint her? I painted my canoe but its just coming off now.


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 18, 2009)

Cool Gheenoe man!  I would like to see the motor and we need details!  Those are awesome boats for small lakes and rivers.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice Job!! Lets ee the motor..


----------



## 91xjgawes (Aug 18, 2009)

looks good


----------



## georgiadrifter (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's a shot of the motor:






Yeah...it's loud, it vibrates, but hey.....it's teenager-proof! No oil/gas mix to worry about and no impeller.

The paint is Krylon rattle-can from Ace Hardware. I rolled a coat of epoxy over the paint to protect it. It does have a little sheen to it but come duck season, we'll buff it with some steel wool to knock off the shine.

It was a fun project and your right....Gheenoes are cool little boats.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Aug 18, 2009)

Interior shot.

We did some glass work to create dry storage and a poling platform.


----------



## georgiaboy (Aug 19, 2009)

GREAT work!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice setup, should be great for your son! Where did ya find the motor??


----------



## georgiadrifter (Aug 19, 2009)

The motor retails new for about $800. I found this one for $400 in nearly new condition on Craigslist. That seems to be a median price for these used B&S outboards.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 19, 2009)

Boat looks sweet.  As far as that kicker being like a mud motor ... not even close.  Friend had one for one season.


----------



## mello_collins (Aug 19, 2009)

Good looking rig. Now, go get some blood in it!


----------

